# Groupe de discussion en direct (chat)



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Mai 2000)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais trouver un logiciel de communication (chat) pour Mac, en français si possible. Pouvez-vous me renseigner svp.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Mai 2000)

Ça dépend du type de chat que tu veux faire et donc du protocole que tu veux utiliser : ICQ, IRC...
IRC, ça te connecte à des serveurs où tu peux rejoindre des channels de discussion sur des thèmes particuliers. Dans le même genre, tu as les Hotline et Carracho mais qui sont plus des protocoles de transfert de fichiers ;-) mais il y a une fonction de chat.
Mais si tu veux faire du chat privé, avoir ton numéro personnel comme le téléphone, c'est ICQ qu'il te faut ou Netscape AOL Instant Messenger.

Il existe plusiseurs distributions d'ICQ : l'officiel de Mirabilis téléchargeable à www.icq.com  et mieux encore Gerry's ICQ téléchargeable (en version française) à http://www.gicq-europe.com/ICQVF.html


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Juin 2000)

Tu peux aussi utiliser le chat de Yahoo.
Le plus simple est de se faire quelques connaissances en allant sur le site http://chat.yahoo.com  et par la suite tu pourras discuter directement avec ces personnes au moyen du petit logiciel "Yahoo! Messenger" que tu trouveras à l'adresse suivante : http://messenger.yahoo.com  .
Je te souhaite bien du plaisir dans l'univers des rencontres virtuelles...


----------

